# Post your single favorite MAC eyeshadow for everyday wear!



## iluvpumkinpie17 (Aug 14, 2006)

Post your #1 favorite color!


----------



## plkitten13 (Aug 14, 2006)

goldbit, hands down.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

pink opal pigment


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 14, 2006)

Every day lid color for me is Jest.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Ahh, what would my life be without Nylon as my brow highlight!?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 14, 2006)

Mulch


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 14, 2006)

Elite


----------



## danabanayna (Aug 14, 2006)

Vanilla


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 14, 2006)

my everyday is soba it blends so well with my skin tone


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 14, 2006)

Bagatelle


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Aug 14, 2006)

Vapour


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 14, 2006)

Summer Neutral


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 15, 2006)

mine is soba as well


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 15, 2006)

I love Era!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 15, 2006)

woodwinked!!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 15, 2006)

Omega


----------



## carriesshoes (Aug 15, 2006)

I love Patina, closely followed by Botanical.


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Aug 15, 2006)

bronze frost!


----------



## MissRani (Aug 15, 2006)

Hands down, Tempting is my signature but I always use a neutral color like Provence pigment as a brow highlight so I don't think I'm bending the system too much cuz Tempting is the one I wear on it's own...


----------



## n_c (Aug 15, 2006)

Naked lunch!


----------



## meagannn (Aug 15, 2006)

for eyeshadow it would have to be woodwinked... but can we pick from a pigment? cause tan is my absolute HG in eyecolor!


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 15, 2006)

Honesty


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaciousv1114* 
_bronze frost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too~!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 15, 2006)

honesty : )


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Aug 15, 2006)

naked lunch!!


----------



## Cruella (Aug 15, 2006)

For a quick grab-and-go look, Patina is my fave


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm sorta surprised to be the first one to type in Shroom! <g>

merleskaya


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 15, 2006)

Wishful.​


----------



## noteventherain (Aug 15, 2006)

mine is Shroom too!


----------



## aznmacboi (Aug 15, 2006)

I can't believe no one has said 'All That Glitters'. I love that color!


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

amber lights


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 15, 2006)

dazzlight and woodwinked.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 15, 2006)

amber liiiiiiiights

i <3 it so much.


----------



## kei (Aug 15, 2006)

gorgeous gold!


----------



## Incus (Aug 15, 2006)

Mulch! I can use it as a liner, a shadow... so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those of you that said honesty- how did you get it to "work", even with UDPP I couldnt get that shadow to work on me


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 15, 2006)

Utterly boring and non-funky; Cork


----------



## starlight502 (Aug 15, 2006)

Twillery or Shroom


----------



## electrostars (Aug 15, 2006)

I use vex with EVERYTHING. lol.


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Aug 15, 2006)

Steamy


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Aug 15, 2006)

Nylon!


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 15, 2006)

i love stars n rockets


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_Bagatelle_

 
Mine, too!!


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 15, 2006)

either woodwinked or satin taupe


----------



## joraye (Aug 16, 2006)

Arena is my staple for all over lid color.  Other than that, I couldn't pick just one color....


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 16, 2006)

swish


----------



## Clada (Aug 16, 2006)

Relaxing!


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_dazzlight and woodwinked._

 

Love Dazzlelight...with Sunpepper pigment


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 16, 2006)

Im a Mulch girl too, a close second is tempting


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 16, 2006)

*Honey Lust w/ Phloof! following a close second
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## shooting star (Aug 16, 2006)

Mine is Sable!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 16, 2006)

Mylar-i use it as a highlight all the time
Deckchair would be my pick of the pigments


----------



## sweet8684girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Mulch, hands down.


----------



## AriannaErin (Aug 16, 2006)

Right now, mine's Love Bud


----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2006)

Another vote for All That Glitters


----------



## mellimello (Aug 16, 2006)

Retrospeck <3


----------



## User34 (Aug 16, 2006)

#1 naked lunch ...then shroom


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 16, 2006)

relaxing!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Aug 17, 2006)

Texture


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Aug 17, 2006)

Satin Taupe


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 18, 2006)

Tan pigment


----------



## pr1nces583 (Aug 19, 2006)

shimmermoss


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 19, 2006)

Warm: Melon pigment, Haux and Sketch - Melon pigments is so lovely on the cheeks as well!
Cool: Vex, Shale and Nehru
Nude: Concealer and Provence pigment

But that's just this week.  Tomorrow, who knows.....???


----------



## Jaim (Aug 19, 2006)

Juxt!


----------



## macearrings (Aug 20, 2006)

Sunday Best!!!


----------



## djkitten (Aug 24, 2006)

Phloof!


----------



## debsjc (Aug 24, 2006)

Woodwinked


----------



## tracie (Aug 24, 2006)

relaxing and twinks get a lot of use from me.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 24, 2006)

petalscent!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

nylon... bagatelle... mineralism... deckchair piggie.. i dunno if i already posted but i always change my mind. teeeheee


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 24, 2006)

Jest is my everyday love


----------



## geeko (Aug 25, 2006)

It has to be aquadisiac. I am a sucker for anything turqoise in colour...


----------



## mezzamy (Aug 25, 2006)

Era closely followed by Mulch


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 25, 2006)

Vellum for days when I'm not so neutral and Naked Lunch for neutral days.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Aug 25, 2006)

*bronze*

It can be worn with anything


----------



## cohortsfancy (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Green Eyes* 
_naked lunch!!_

 
 i also LOVE naked lunch! everyday!


----------



## earlyglory (Aug 25, 2006)

Another vote for Relaxing!


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 25, 2006)

Shimpagne MSF, lol.
But since you said eyeshadow (I don't have that many), I guess Woodwinked would be it.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 25, 2006)

Provence pigment seems to be the one I always gravitate towards in the morning. Gold Dusk is a close second though.


----------



## themandy (Aug 25, 2006)

shroom


----------



## sendyourlove (Aug 25, 2006)

It used to be Shroom but I'm loving Phloof! (on the lids) by itself lately.... I might switch back to Shroom for this upcoming fall/winter!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Mancatcher is currently my 'everyday eyeshadow' if I am feeling lazy and don't want to put any real work into my look, haha.  It used to be Softwash Grey pigment, but I think I got sick of it.


----------



## Ambi (Aug 26, 2006)

Twinks.


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 26, 2006)

juxt! or Shroom! i wear them both equally.


----------



## sheila_sheila (Nov 10, 2010)

Woodwinked


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 10, 2010)

Some days it's Vex, others are Patina.. love them equally!
  	But honestly... my serious fave for everyday wear wouldn't be MAC at all but...
  	Stila's Kitten! ahh yes.. I'm one THOSE people


----------



## lolcats (Nov 10, 2010)

This is a hard one! If I am only allowed to use one eyeshadow I guess it would be sable.


----------



## Smf16 (Nov 10, 2010)

Satin Taupe!


----------



## Meisje (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine is Vanilla pigment.


----------



## Hilde (Nov 10, 2010)

Nude: Naked lunch
  	Color: Vex


----------



## anita22 (Nov 10, 2010)

Romp =D


----------



## jenii (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, this thread got hella bumped!

  	Brule's my go-to.


----------



## p3chiu (Nov 13, 2010)

Satin Taupe!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 14, 2010)

woodwinked and dazzlelight are my fave everyday shadows


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 14, 2010)

Vanilla and Cork.


----------



## friedargh (Nov 18, 2010)

Bronze, I love you!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 18, 2010)

Brule... I use it to highlight my brow bones everyday.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 18, 2010)

orange. on me, it blends beautifully.


----------



## loulouthi (Nov 19, 2010)

patina or satin taupe. beautiful!


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 19, 2010)

Shroom...perfect nude eye with some liner.


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 19, 2010)

I <3 Style Snob...


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 19, 2010)

Tete a Tint


----------



## lindas1983 (Nov 19, 2010)

Right now stars n rockets.


----------



## hilaryrose (Nov 19, 2010)

right now it's Phloof


----------



## patty88 (Nov 20, 2010)

Star Violet.


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 21, 2010)

stars and rockets.


----------



## vala (Dec 6, 2010)

blue flame  it's so pretty


----------



## Nzsallyb (Dec 7, 2010)

coco pigment!


----------



## Silvia78 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I would have to say Kid ... lovely color on the lids when i want a bronze look ...


----------



## heidik (Dec 7, 2010)

all that glitters! love it


----------



## Senoj (Dec 23, 2010)

Club, depending on what base I use it can look green, brown, blue and sometimes purple on any given day!


----------



## erygonz (Dec 23, 2010)

Sumptuous Olive!


----------



## peachsuns (Dec 23, 2010)

Give Me Liberty of London


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 24, 2010)

Sable!
  	It's gorgeous!


----------



## kadhine007 (Dec 24, 2010)

Satin Taupe


----------



## afulton (Jan 30, 2011)

Texture!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 30, 2011)

Satin Taupe

  	But Pink Venus is close behind!  And Vapour!


----------



## wildflower22 (Jan 31, 2011)

I love Grain. It's the perfect nude shade, not too shimmery. Makes my eyes bright and beautiful.


----------



## missminikat (Jan 31, 2011)

Naked Lunch! I've hit the pan on this one more times then any other.


----------



## geeko (Feb 2, 2011)

Patina and All that glitters are my Holy grail every day colors...


----------



## Marlena559 (Feb 3, 2011)

Mythology hands down. It makes my blue eyes pop. I wear it dry during the day and wet at night.


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 4, 2011)

Woodwinked!! Instantly brightens my eyes.


----------



## User38 (Feb 4, 2011)

just one?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 4, 2011)

Satin Taupe.


----------



## lilkay2nv (Feb 4, 2011)

i 2nd that, it was my first mac e/s and i love it


sunshine rose said:


> Woodwinked!! Instantly brightens my eyes.


----------



## starfire123 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bronze eyeshadow its the only shadow I have every finish and I am almost done with my second one


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 6, 2011)

naked lunch


----------



## Fiberluver (Feb 7, 2011)

Saddle and Nylon


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Woodwinked or All that Glitters


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 7, 2011)

Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 27, 2011)

Kid and Omega -both almost empty


----------



## User38 (Feb 27, 2011)

kid, omega, and wedge for me.. have several bus of each


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 27, 2011)

pink freeze...i love it!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 27, 2011)

soba...it's my all over lid colour


----------



## macnc50diva (Feb 28, 2011)

vivaciousv1114 said:


> bronze frost!



 	Here! Here! I agree. I'm an NC50 and bronze is just amazing for my skin tone. Love it!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 28, 2011)

Satin Taupe!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Feb 28, 2011)

I just looove naked lunch. It is sooo pretty. I seem to use nior plum like everyday though.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 28, 2011)

sketch. i can wear that sucker every day if i had to i love it!


----------



## adruci (Apr 4, 2011)

All that Glitters - always looks amazing against my blue eyes!



iluvpumkinpie17 said:


> Post your #1 favorite color!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

Hard to choose, but Vex is one I reach for a lot


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

All That Glitters, Love it!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 6, 2011)

Saddle....perfect neutral for my skintone.....I definitely wear it daily!


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bronze is my everyday HG but Sketch babe hands down i can do so with this color its a must have in my makeup bag!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 7, 2011)

I cannot live without Retrospeck and All That Glitters


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 8, 2011)

dazzlelight is still rocking at the top of my list! hee hee!


----------



## sayah (Apr 9, 2011)

Wedge is such a useful shadow!


----------



## lipglossmafia (Apr 11, 2011)

Ricepaper or Bronze


----------



## vanilla_addict (May 5, 2011)

shroom 
  	i just love this eyeshadow..! my absolute favorite and most used!


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

Vanilla pigment


----------



## Cocopai (May 25, 2011)

Shroom!


----------



## noniek (Oct 8, 2011)

Satin Taupe


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 12, 2011)

me too!! love satin taupe!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful Iris


----------



## Nehnuh (Oct 24, 2011)

Naked Lunch!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 26, 2011)

Yoghurt.


----------



## User38 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wedge.

  	and yogurt.


----------



## peachsuns (Oct 26, 2011)

Give Me Liberty of London


----------



## nightingails (Oct 27, 2011)

Jaan


----------



## arvika (Dec 18, 2011)

All That Glitters...even though it doesn't glitter


----------



## lindas1983 (Dec 18, 2011)

Mylar, pretty boring but it evens out the slight discolouration on my lids nicely and if i can only pick one i'd have to go with that.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 18, 2011)

TEAM Satin Taupe!
  	This shade looks to do the work of multiple shades with its appearance on the lid.  Looks much more complex than a simple 1 color eyeshadow.  It's a work horse!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 18, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> TEAM Satin Taupe!
> This shade looks to do the work of multiple shades with its appearance on the lid.  Looks much more complex than a simple 1 color eyeshadow.  It's a work horse!



 	I'll have to join that team  I think Satin Taupe is my most worn e/s ever. I also like Woodwwinked a lot.


----------



## geeko (Dec 20, 2011)

All that Glitters / Naked Lunch or Jest


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 5, 2012)

All That Glitters!
  	Perfect when I´m too lazy to do anything special.


----------



## mauvesheep (Jan 8, 2012)

Solar White-- I wear this with everything!


----------



## geeko (Jan 13, 2012)

I know yellow e/s is not the choice for most people for everyday or lazy day e/s...

  	but I love yellow e/s..... I like to wear my MAC pro longwear e/s in Sunny outlook (yellow) for lazy days...  or when I run out of ideas of what kinda make up to wear


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 14, 2012)

Hands down, my favorite is Outre.


----------



## Haven (Jan 19, 2012)

I wear Texture in the crease almost everyday.


----------



## afulton (Jan 19, 2012)

Me too!  I love Texture!


Haven said:


> I wear Texture in the crease almost everyday.


----------



## Kara Thrace (Jan 20, 2012)

Nehnuh said:


> Naked Lunch!



 	Same for me


----------



## MsButterfly (Feb 4, 2012)

Shroom


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Feb 4, 2012)

Nanogold :eyelove: and TEAM Vellum


----------



## cornishbabe (Feb 8, 2012)

Tempting!


----------



## meleftie (Feb 11, 2012)

Antiqued without a doubt.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 1, 2012)

Saddle, Texture, Nylon and Rice Paper.

  	I've hit pan on these so many times its not funny.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 1, 2012)

Babylard said:


> I cannot live without Retrospeck and All That Glitters


  	That's my niece. She wears Retrospeck every single day. I think she is working on her 4th or 5th one.


----------



## admmgz (Aug 1, 2012)

Patina closely followed by Woodwinked


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 1, 2012)

Moleskin and Outre are neck in neck for a tie.  Omega is nice too in the crease.  For one color and done, Iike Hocus Pocus or Sparkle Neely Sparkle.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 1, 2012)

Vanilla. It's my every day highlight.


----------



## nuclearteeth (Aug 6, 2012)

Glamour Check! I've also taken to using Shale a lot recently, but Glamour Check is my go-to.


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

naked lunch!!


----------



## Gloriana (Aug 9, 2012)

Gesso


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

The pro longwear shade in sweet satisfaction. It's lovely.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 12, 2012)

Pro longwear in Weathered, cold but looks great !


----------



## Kurtina88 (Aug 14, 2012)

shale!


----------



## angieangel (Aug 18, 2012)

Everyday crease color-moleskin. Lid color- grain or arena


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

Starting to use Crystal Avalanche everyday for brow/tearducts.  Still favoring Moleskin or Outre in the crease almost every day.  Oh, yeah, and Quarry.


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

Satin Taupe!


----------



## liba (Aug 27, 2012)

Hold That Pose! MES (if I have to pick only one)


----------



## geeko (Aug 29, 2012)

Updated:
  	My current favourite Lazy day e/s has to be Sunny Outlook (Yellow)...... I just love this color so much...it's so wearable on me coz it gives a pop of color on my eyes and I can match it with both colorful eyeliners and black liner


----------



## dorni (Aug 30, 2012)

Vex


----------



## cucumbers (Aug 30, 2012)

Sable


----------



## meleftie (Aug 30, 2012)

my current obsession is saddle   - love it with woodwinked on L/L and mulch in outer v


----------



## LoR (Aug 30, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Pro longwear in Weathered, cold but looks great !


  	So jealous!!!

  	I am so sad about this color on me. When I saw it I was obsessed with it, but for some reason it looked GREEN on me. I couldnt figure out why. It looked terrible on me so I had to return it. I know there is another greyish/blue prolong wear color coming out...hopefully that one witll look ok on me.


----------



## anne082 (Aug 31, 2012)

CORK is lovely and safe for every day wear
	It's really hard to choose just 1  as I wear different eyeshadow combos almost every day


----------



## Woofers (Sep 24, 2012)

Wedge rocks daytime for me!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Nov 15, 2012)

All that Glitters. It is the first eyeshadow that I have ever hit pan.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Nov 23, 2012)

MAC Naked Lunch


----------



## lilygreen22 (Nov 23, 2012)

either quarry or moleskin


----------



## roop300 (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodwinked!


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 24, 2012)

Grain for everyday and Blue Brown pigment for nights out...


----------



## beautymarked70 (Sep 13, 2014)

omega ,soba and cork


----------



## AnitaK (Sep 15, 2014)

It would have to be between all that glitters and expensive pink.


----------



## dodotheextinct (Sep 15, 2014)

Definitely Era I feel like it's so understated and perfect for everyday.


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 17, 2014)

Naked lunch !


----------



## mango13 (Sep 17, 2014)

Definitely Woodwinked it's the only eyeshadow that I can wear alone and feel that my look is complete. I love that if you blend it out in the crease it has a beautiful red undertone.


----------



## queenkay8 (Sep 17, 2014)

Swiss Chocolate!


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

Naked Lunch, hands down! It works with so much


----------



## sweeteternity (Sep 17, 2014)

Naked pigment.


----------



## Zebula (Sep 18, 2014)

Retrospeck


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 18, 2014)

Sweet Heat EDES!


----------



## Sheahbers (Sep 19, 2014)

All that glitters


----------



## verorl (Sep 22, 2014)

Shroom, hands down... Love it as eye shadow and also use it as highlight in my face.


----------



## kjrams2 (Sep 22, 2014)

patina.. love it!


----------



## Madzia Lewa (Sep 23, 2014)

All that Glitters


----------



## lyssa123 (Sep 28, 2014)

All that glitters and nylon


----------



## foreverlippie (Sep 29, 2014)

All That Glitters and Soft brown!


----------



## Mayanas (Sep 29, 2014)

Soft brown =)


----------



## kimibos (Sep 29, 2014)

lately Soft Brown or Uninterrupted.


----------



## HambreSensorial (Sep 29, 2014)

Patina/Swiss Chocolate or Soba, depends on the look I'm going for


----------



## Manufinn (Sep 29, 2014)

Naked lunch, phloof and satin taupe


----------



## nmurray880 (Nov 8, 2014)

Patina and soft brown


----------



## AnitaK (Nov 9, 2014)

nmurray880 said:


> Patina and soft brown


  Gorgeous combo. Wore that just yesterday...


----------



## spitfire (Nov 12, 2014)

Naked Lunch


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Shroom


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 20, 2014)

Twinks gives me life!!


----------



## ddglitter06 (Nov 22, 2014)

Patina!


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Nov 26, 2014)

ddglitter06 said:


> Patina!


  I second that.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Nov 30, 2014)

Swiss chocolate


----------



## katerina91 (Dec 4, 2014)

Satin taupe or Uninterrupted.


----------



## soleil91 (Dec 9, 2014)

crystal avalanche


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 13, 2014)

Mulch


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 20, 2014)

Satin Taupe


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

Naked lunch or All that Glitters


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

Shroom! First ever mac purchase.


----------



## Xina (Jan 8, 2015)

A recent add to my collection: Star Violet


----------



## beataat (Jan 10, 2015)

Mulch


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 10, 2015)

Soft Brown and Shroom


----------



## Bwachte (Jan 23, 2015)

Kid and Vanilla


----------



## Nora Hansoulle (Feb 10, 2015)

Satin taupe


----------



## Arlandria (Feb 18, 2015)

Bronze! Perfect "one shade smokey eye" for a sultry look. I love it! (And my BF loves it too  )


----------



## Amy616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Brown Script


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 22, 2015)

Embark! I use it for eyebrows, crease work, blending out black shadow, and even for a deep snatched contour... Anything multi-use like Embark is a HG for me


----------



## sagehen (Feb 22, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> *Embark!* I use it for eyebrows, crease work, blending out black shadow, and even *for a deep snatched contour*... Anything multi-use like Embark is a HG for me


 Thank you for putting this out there! I have long used Embark for this purpose, as have many WOC. I never understood why people are jumping on these contour palettes when there are / have been products that perform that purpose already. I would not be able to use at least 50% of most contour palettes so I have always used products like this one. There are several MAC e/s that make nice highlights too.   OK, all that to say, :agree:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> OK, all that to say,


   Absolutely!!!!  Embark is a daily go-to for me too!!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 22, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Thank you for putting this out there! I have long used Embark for this purpose, as have many WOC. I never understood why people are jumping on these contour palettes when there are / have been products that perform that purpose already. I would not be able to use at least 50% of most contour palettes so I have always used products like this one. There are several MAC e/s that make nice highlights too.   OK, all that to say, :agree:


 I like to use Embark to contour and Blunt to blend it out for a dramatic look... It's true most of the contour kits I've seen are rather warm or lack the depth necessary for certain WOC to achieve that dramatic sculpted look... I have the BH Cosmetics Contour and Blush kit and it's pretty good on my NW43/NC50 skin but I still find myself reaching for Embark


----------



## Anaphora (Feb 23, 2015)

It's hard to pick just one, but Saddle is pretty much my current jam.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 23, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> It's hard to pick just one, but Saddle is pretty much my current jam.


 I ️Saddle too!!! It's a great transition color and I also use it to contour my nose since it's not a harsh color but does provide enough "shade"


----------



## sagehen (Feb 23, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I like to use Embark to contour and Blunt to blend it out for a dramatic look... It's true most of the contour kits I've seen are rather warm or lack the depth necessary for certain WOC to achieve that dramatic sculpted look... I have the *BH Cosmetics Contour and Blush kit *and it's pretty good on my NW43/NC50 skin but I still find myself reaching for Embark


  Ooh, I was wondering about this product in the bold. Now I see we are about the same shade so I may have to check it out. Those pans look so big.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 23, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Ooh, I was wondering about this product in the bold. Now I see we are about the same shade so I may have to check it out. Those pans look so big.





Anaphora said:


> It's hard to pick just one, but Saddle is pretty much my current jam.





sagehen said:


> Ooh, I was wondering about this product in the bold. Now I see we are about the same shade so I may have to check it out. Those pans look so big.


 It's definitely worth the money... I paid 12.99 plus tax for mine at Urban Outfitters but I've seen them even cheaper online... With this kit ull be able to get a nice blushed look with a snatched contour and matte highlight which makes a good foundation for shimmery/metallic products if u want that drama IMO


----------



## Jest and Smut (Mar 7, 2015)

Smut! I use it everyday to fade out and soften my black eyeliner. If I'm allowed Painterly paintpot, I'll use that to even out my eyelid tone and set it with with MSFN.


----------



## Erica53094 (Mar 20, 2016)

Shroom it is the perfect highlight color. Not too shimmery which I love.

Also Vex. I wear it almost every day with club, naked lunch or patina. Just love it!


----------



## leonah (Mar 20, 2016)

can't just say one! but basically warm earthy tones are my go to's like saddle, brown script, texture, rule, red brick, embark, soft brown, bamboo, malt, haux, kid etc.. it's so many more lol


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 21, 2016)

So hard to put just one! I'd say Indianwood paint pot because it's good for both lid and crease color.
If it's powder eyeshadow it's butterscotch. so natural!


----------



## verorl (Mar 21, 2016)

Too many to name, but if I had to choose just one, it would be Shroom... Looks so pretty, even as a single eye shadow look. I use it as highlighter as well.


----------



## Erica53094 (Apr 2, 2016)

Also just bought blanc type for the first time. Omg. It is amazing. Creamy and super blendable. Use every day now. Just ups your eyeshadow game!


----------



## drien227 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ninety percent of the time I bother with eyeshadow—it's Brule or Naked Lunch.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jan 22, 2017)

Smoke and diamonds but it was LE. Hands down my favorite Mac eyeshadow of all time.♥


----------



## Erica53094 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'd add Naked Lunch.  Everyone raves about All that Glitters but it is cakey on me.  I prefer Naked Lunch as an everyday lid shade. Cannot be without it!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 11, 2017)

*Amber Lights for years now! *


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 11, 2017)

I started collecting MAC shadows in December 2016 (bought 12 myself and received 8 as gifts). So far, Saddle has been included in most of my eye looks. It's a great transition shade. For a lid shade, it would be a tie between All That Glitters or Woodwinked.


----------



## Erinaceina (Feb 13, 2017)

All That Glitters or Girlie. I really wanted to love Naked Lunch (and I have used it quite a lot) but it's too close to my skin tone to look good for a single-colour look.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 21, 2017)

Satin Taupe


----------



## vivalavita (Mar 25, 2017)

Espresso


----------



## Nocturne (May 20, 2017)

Malt and Omega are my favorite everyday shadows. I also love Haux. If I had to pick one, it would be Malt.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jul 11, 2017)

Soba! Been my go to this past year??????


----------



## Kaidan (Jul 11, 2017)

Jete is my favorite of all MAC eye shadows but it was limited edition and I never backed it up. From the permanent lineup it's Satin Taupe along with Shale, Shroom, Vex, and Quarry.


----------

